# How do I find... (Quilter needed )



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

someone who makes quilts?

Our youngest dd just had a baby 6 wks ago and I'd love to have a baby quilt made for the new one.

I wasn't at all happy with the lady who made the last baby quilt for me and really don't want to ask her again. One of the reasons I don't want to use her is it took her almost a year to finish the last quilt after she'd told me 2 months.

It wasn't anything real fancy and she did the embroidery by machine so I don't see how it could take a year.

I've looked in the few fabric stores left here in my area of San Diego county and don't find any cards or adds posted. Nothing listed in the Penny Saver ads or the daily paper classifieds either.

And no quilting classes taught at the community college either.

The charge for the last quilt was that I bought the fabric and supplies, and paid her 2x that amt for her labor. It came to right at $150. 

Does that seem reasonable? Having never had a baby quilt made before I don't know what the going rate is, and if I can only find one person - she can pretty much set her rates.

My bad elbows won't let me sew anymore - if I tried it'd probably take me 2 years to make a quilt lol!

Any hints, suggestions, clues greatly appreciated.

TIA,

Pam


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What do you envision for this quilt? There will be others along the way, - we will see who answers. Then I'll be back, but if you can specify a bit more what you want, you may have more answers.
Some of us have the embroidery machines if that is what you are looking for.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Angie, we would need alittle more info, 
You have a pm


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Pam, here are two ways to make a quick baby quilt.

Fabric shops have double faced, quilted panels. They are about 36 x 45. They may come on a roll, and you buy a yard for the quilt. Then all you have to do is bind it. I have done this for gifts.

I have also purchased a yard each of prints for the top and backing. Layer the prints right sides together on batting. Stitch around the edge leaving a 6 or 8" opening to turn. Turn right side out (sometimes called birthing  ) and hand stitch the opening to close. Top stitch around the quilt about 3/8 to 1/2 inch from the edge. Tie/tack it about every 4 " by to stabilize. 

To tack by machine, use verry narrow width and very short length so it will make a tiny row that is almost a knot. A friend has made around 500 pieced quilts for Linus, and she needs to do tacking that is fast and secure. This is the way she does it.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

for the quick responses.

I'm going to try to put into words the vision I'm carrying around in my head and hope it makes sense to quilters/sewers.

This is not a block quilt, but is heavy on embroidery. There is a special story about this baby who wasn't due for another week, but as I told DD if you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans. She did NOT want an April Fool Day baby. In the worst way.

Zoe Anne Vence was born April 1, 2008 in the front seat of her parents car which was still sitting in the driveway of their house because dear SIL didn't even have time to get the car started, let alone get to the hospital!

And try as I did I still couldn't convince DD to name the baby Toyota Prius!:rotfl:

Thank goodness DD is a certified Doula so she could help herself and SIL.

SIL said he was terrified he was going to drop the baby on the driveway and was just concentrating on keeping the baby in the car so that if he did drop her she'd only fall to the car floor and not the concrete.

On the birth announcements they put the phrase "born into her Father's arms" followed by the pertinent info under her picture.

I'd like a baby blanket/quilt/cover with Zoe's name along with the line "born into her Father's arms...and our hearts" followed by her birth date and the other pertinent data.

If the embroidery were done with a machine if the same font could be used as what was on the birth announcement that would be terrific. 

I'm unsure about size. The last one I had made is approx 48" x 56". 

Is there a standard baby cover size? 

My thoughts: back is solid baby girl pink, or small pink and white stripes. 
Front: light color, cream? White? with the embroidery in pink? 

Fabric: If I were still able to sew I'd probably actually look around for some good quality sheets to cut up...very durable, washable etc

All of this is open to any suggestions. Nothing except the phrasing is cast in stone in my mind right now.

Sorry to be so long winded, I'm a good typist, just not a short winded one!

Hopefully I can find their on-line birth announcement and post a link so y'all can see it.

Pamela


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

of how to post images here, here is a link to Zoe's birth announcement.

http://thevences.com/gallery/main.php/v/Zoe/Zoe+Anne_001.jpg.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WHAT a Birth story! She's never going to live that story down 

I'm going to have to see if embroidery library has a font like that. This might end up being a co-operative effort. But I understand what you are talking about.

Ladies - got any thoughts for Pam?

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't understand that you had a design in mind, just the time frame.

Good luck on finding a way to get your design into a quilt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pam - 
check out this alphabet -
It looks like the same as the birth announcement

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Produc...t&ShowTop=true&results=&Page=4&sort=none&asc=

If you don't go right to it - go to 
www.emblibrary.com
alphabets
curlz Alphabet and check out the letters by doing two screens at once.
I've compared the capital A and V and Z, to me they are identical.

Angie


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Angie you are so right!

That font looks exactly the same!

How fantastic!

I know I initially said this wasn't a block quilt, but maybe I'm too hasty. Maybe a border of blocks around a central space that contains the embroidery?

Experienced sewers and quilters will have a better idea than I about designing this project and I look forward to hearing from everyone about it.

TIA,

Pamela


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

I've printed out your handy suggestions and filed it away so that in the future if I can get back to sewing I will have a quick way to do this. 

No apologies needed, I just didn't explain myself well.

Sounds like your friend is very busy indeed!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the idea of the block with the info in a central space or even in the sashing. I am working on one right now for a silent auction for our church. It is being done that way.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

just have a vision of something akin to what a beauty queen wears....

I'm betting that's not it!

P.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sashing is the usual thin strip of a fabric between blocks making up a sorta grid effect.

Angie


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

now I understand.

And just in case anyone ever asks "Hmmm...I wonder how much it costs to clean up a car after a lady has a baby in it?" 

Just raise you hand and say "I know I know"

The kids finally got the Prius back...thank goodness they only had to pay the $100 deductible.

Charges came to over $6,600. 

Holey Moley Mr Bill!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

empofuniv, you could try going to

http://forums.delphiforums.com/QuiltingPassion

Maybe someone there would be interested in making a quilt for you.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

I take a look over there.

P.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I think instead of just checking message boards in the businesses I'd visit all of the sewing machine dealers in your area and talk to the people there. Ask about anyone who takes commissions for making quilts. Might help you find someone? Posting notices on in your local markets might get you somewhere. Then perhaps put a little notice in your local paper? Call in on the radio to a local show?

As for costs of making quilts. Some quilt makers cost out all of the materials, including all the fabrics, batting. backing etc. threads, embroidery floss,needles etc., then add 10%. Then multiply this figure by three. I price fabrics at $10.00 a yard right off the bat, then go from there.

There are standard sizes of quilts. Just put that question in your search engine. They range from Doll quilts, receiving blankets, crib sized ones on up to California Kings.

I hope you find a nice quilter and get a great baby quilt! I Loved the birth story! It was great!

LQ


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

No sewing machine dealers left in my area of San Diego county. They seem to have gone the way of typewriter repair shops. (Actually had a young boy 9 or 10 who was accompanying his father into our office last week ask his dad "what is that?" as he pointed to my typewriter. Sigh...that'll make you feel old.)

There is only one fabric store left in the area, and it does not have a bulletin board. 

I just don't know what folks who sew do for fabric anymore...none of the Walmarts in the area sell fabric now.

But I'm gonna keep on looking....thanks for the suggestions.

Pam


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Look for "Vacuum & Sewing Centers" or look under particular brand names of Sewing Machines. I know that somewhere in that huge county of San Diego there MUST be a Bernina and a Husquavarna Dealer! Look for other brands also and use your search engine. If you get onto a particular brand's website you can then find out where their dealers are. Like going here:
http://www.superhomecenter.com/in_san_diego/vacuum_cleaner/vacuum_cleaner .htm

Our good Bernina Dealer up in Eugene north of me is just listed in the phone book as 27th ST Vacuum and Sewing. So, nothing there to help you know it is an excellent sewing machine dealership(Bernina) that has a full roster of classes going all of the time with imported experts to help teach special classes and a number of very expert people who do quilting for people as well as making quilts and garments. They also have an excellent "repair wizard". 

Where do you get your sewing maching cleaned each year?

Good luck! LQ


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I can envision your Idea... But I don't have an Embroidery machine  but what a lovely story and HOLY MOLY on the clean up charge!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, I have an idea and I don't see it posted here already. How about printing that announcement an photo transfer paper, and making a color photo transfer on to the central block of the quilt? You could use it several times if you wanted to, sort of like a really large 9-patch block and have that be the whole top. Then you could machine embroider, in the same font, over the lettering for it to be raised. I've seen family photo quilts in genealogy mags and I can picture it, I just don't know if I'm describing it well. When completed, it would make a great crib blanket or wall hanging for her nursery. 

If I can ever learn how, I want to do a family tree quilt like this. (If I finish it in my lifetime, I will be amazed.)


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

you all have. I've been involved in a very big project at work and so haven't checked the site the last couple of days with all the overtime I've been putting in.

I'm sorry to say that it has been many years since my sewing machine has been out and used, let alone cleaned. With the bad elbows it is something I had to give up. And with the only granddaughters living 1500 mi away it wasn't really a need. Now we have this little Princess gracing our lives.

I did pull out the yellow pages (I'm such a low tech person!) and found 5 sewing machines/repair places listed for our eastern part of the county. I will see about calling some of them to ask if they have lists of quilters.

Ninn I really like the idea of the photo transfer paper, I'd wondered if it would be possible to do something like that, but didn't know the correct question to ask. I'd love to have the picture from her birth announcement in the center of the quilt. It is such a lovely picture (oh my...sounding like a proud g'ma aren't I?)

The quilt I had made for Zoe's brother was something that came to me in a dream. I sent plain paper to family members and asked them to trace their hand, write their names and their birthdates on the paper. Then the quilter embroidered the hand shapes and their info on blocks on the quilt top. GGma, Gma, Gpa, Mom, Dad, Aunts Great Aunts etc. I call it the Hands of Love quilt. Those are all hands of people who love and cherish him. I hope it will be very meaningful to him when he is an adult.


----------

